
Library: A Collaborative Documentation Site - danso
https://open.nytimes.com/we-built-a-collaborative-documentation-site-deploy-your-own-with-the-push-of-a-button-134de99c42fc
======
ericsoderstrom
I can't quite tell what this adds on top of vanilla Google Drive.

> Documents in Library are searchable, taggable, and can be grouped by desks
> or categories.

Drive documents are already searchable, taggable, and can be grouped by
folders.

~~~
jitl
Bare Drive makes a bad Wiki because there’s too much friction to freely browse
and discover information in Drive. Linking between documents in Drive is also
super annoying compared to more wiki-like systems like Notion or Quip, which
have autocomplete, or even MediaWiki, where page URLs are predictable.

------
jitl
Paywalled

~~~
jonafato
This is a Medium blog on an nytimes.com subdomain, so perhaps you've hit an
account or browser specific limit. I'm not getting a paywall in or out of
private browsing mode, you may be able to get around it easily.

~~~
wesleybatista
Blog posts with a little star are paid.

